# Capt. Nathan's Boat Ramp Delay; Seadrift, TX. 5/22/22



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Just one of the many cool things you get to see sometimes before sunrise on the water. Wish I had more videos and pictures of some of the things Mother Nature has displayed to us over the years. Most have happened so fast, there was no time to react.


----------

